# Access Export Yes/No 0,-1



## lykos92 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi, I have an access table, and many columns are in a Yes/No format. When I export the table in any format (txt, rtf, xls, xml, etc) the "No"s become 0 and the "Yes"s become -1. So what's with that thing? Is there a way to export them as Yes/no?


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

If you export the table data into an .rtf format file and open it with MS Word, it should neatly display all the column headings and Yes or No in the appropriate Yes/No columns.

The actual data value is a 1 or a 0. 1 = True, On, Yes; 0 = False, Off, No. What is displayed in Access is controlled by the Format property of the data Table Yes/No field. When I exported in excel format it displayed the data values as True or False. What you see when you open the exported data file with it's native program will depend upon any settings in the native program for displaying essentially true or false data.

HTH


----------

